
Chess has just been banned in Saudi Arabia - gk1
https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/41w4q9/chess_has_just_been_banned_in_saudi_arabia/
======
subliminalpanda
There was a point in time when the Islamic and Arab world were at the
forefront of literature, science and technology. How low have we sunk.

------
Terr_
For a moment I wondered if this was a touchy-monarchy thing, since "checkmate"
is really a translation of "the king is dead".

------
iconjack
Online poker is banned in the US.

